# Pizza - Can I eat Hawaiian or Pepperoni??



## YorkieMom

Saturdays are usually pizza and movie nights for hubby and I. I've heard from another pregnant lady (before I was pregs) that she couldn't eat ham or other cured meats. I'm not sure if she was talking about parma ham (ie: prosciutto) or if she meant deli ham like the kind that's in sandwhiches. 

I love pizza, but really only like Hawaiian (Ham & Pineapple) or Pepperoni. Can I eat either of those tonight, or should I go for something else instead. Chinese food or something?

Also, can I eat ham sandwhiches?


----------



## mummy2lola

Apparently in different places the Guidlines are different,some places say not to eat deli meats as bacteria from the machine can cause listeria but here my mw said it's fine to eat ham and all that stuff from subways and I think pizza places only use pre packed stuff so i don't think u need to worry aout either of those Hun,I've eaten loads of both xx


----------



## YorkieMom

Thanks. Does it help at all if the meat is cooked? Pizza is cooked at a high enough temp, so I'm thinking that if there was bacteria, it would get killed by the heat? Do you think that's correct?


----------



## wubba

Pepperoni is a cured meat product. You can only eat pepperoni if it is cooked (on a hot pizza it should be fine). Ham is fine if it is cooked too (your ham and pineapple pizza should be fine). Parma ham is not cooked (it is cured). Cured meats eaten uncooked carry a risk of toxoplasmosis and listeria. You would have to have parma ham cooked as part of a hot dish before you could eat it. It is debatable whether cold cooked ham is safe (there may be a small risk of listeria). In the USA, they advise that cold ham is thoroughly reheated before eating. In the UK, we do not have these guidelines, as the risk is deemed quite low. I generally do follow the US guidelines though, as I personally feel better doing so...:flower::thumbup::hugs: Have the pizza and enjoyxxxx


----------



## mummy2lola

Cooked is absolutely fine babe,enjoy.I'm getting Chinese tonight and can't wait but since seeing those 2 lines everything I eat (apart from crisps) has me worried about what mite be in it,my mw said until the nausea stops u eat what u wanna eat and that ur stomach keeps down,up until last wk all I had was junk :-/ I promise to get better habbits soon lol xx


----------



## BBonBoard

I have been eatting Pizza all kinds, and I even ate a ton of pizza when i was pregnant with my daughter, and she came out just fine.


----------



## kaths101

I had an hawaiian pizza last night - VERY yummy - go for it!!!!


----------



## RosieandBaby

just make sure it's cooked to be on the safe side and you should be good to go. I love pizza right now!


----------



## sophie22

i cant be doingw ith all this should and shouldnt eat due to a tiny risk. i wouldnt be silly about it ad go out of my way to have something that was thought not good. like ive completely cut caffiene out. but ive still been eating cold ham, chicken etc. ive had peperoni pizza loads and ham and pineapple and so far so good. it dosnt say anything about it in my nhs guide so im eating it!


----------



## Ashley2189

Pizza is perfectly fine. Deli meats are off limits only when cold! They must be heated to steaming before consuming. Don't beat yourself up if you eat it cold once or twice though. I've had a few days where I craved a cold sandwich so I ate it.


----------



## wishiwas

Speaking from pizza making here in the US, all of our meat is pre-cooked when we receive it, and then it is run through a 500 degree oven. No bacteria getting through that thing :D


----------



## Mummy~L

I had a pizza with ham on last night and ate all different kinds of pizza when I was pregnant with my son. Go for it and enjoy xx


----------

